# Anybody work with Anaqua? Oh, and some new blanks



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

'tis the season--folks starting to work in-their yards, so this tree was in the way of a new fence. Have seen this tree all around, but not as a source of blanks. The locals call it "Knockaway", has flowers and really sweet berries seasonally, grows to good size, but centers usually rot out, and grows multiple stems that coalesce into one trunk. Wood is light color, seems hard--- had to cut thus log three ways so I could load it into my truck.
Just before I got the call about the Anaqua, I'd cut some Mesquite and Hackberry blanks (h-berry are the last white ones).


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I've never heard of anaqua, would be willing to give it a try! 

Blank envy here


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Must be a pretty obscure wood. It's in my database (but so are 170,000 other wood names) but I've never heard of it either and I spend a lot of time looking at information about woods.

The botanical name is Ehretia anacua so it's one of those woods where one of the common names is just the specific epithet. My database also shows knockaway as another common name, as you said.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

phinds said:


> Must be a pretty obscure wood. It's in my database (but so are 170,000 other wood names) but I've never heard of it either and I spend a lot of time looking at information about woods.
> 
> The botanical name is Ehretia anacua so it's one of those woods where one of the common names is just the specific epithet. My database also shows knockaway as another common name, as you said.


Thanks!
I like letting folks know there are other woods out there. Actually was thinking about seeing if I could find it in some of my old texts (you know---those precomputer things)
And you are *spot on* with the taxonomy!


----------

